# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  change Capital to small letter

## SMILE

Can someone tell me how to change capital letters to small letters in excel? is there any option, if no, can get a vb script for that? I need to change for a series of data, so the command UPPER, LOWER or PROPER can not use. 
thanks
toms

----------


## VBA Noob

This link may help

http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/case.htm

VBA Noob

----------


## SMILE

Thank you
It helped

----------

